# AUD continues to rise - will this benefit our stock market directly?



## chatty (20 February 2008)

Hi.

I am in the situation where I can't really tell what is going to happen to Australian economy and stock market as a whole.

While I incline to think that the world economy is approaching recession and even great depresssion. Of course, this will have negative impact on Australian economy.

But with the interest rate continues to increase in Australia, I have a view that there will be a lot of money inflow from overseas to take benefit of this high interest rate.  Where would this money go to??? Stock market?

leave the money in the stock market. If share price does not go up, they still can benefit from AUD appreciation.

Can anyone really come up with the confidence in their analysis about our stock market or economy.. Where is it heading for 2008 and 2009?


----------



## Bort (24 April 2014)

Are you normally in a situation that you can tell where the economy and stockmarket is going?


----------

